# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни от АВТОРОВ - ждем любой реакции

## ADEKA77

Здравствуйте, дорогие жители форума!Хотим познакомить вас с нашим творчеством...Песен великое множество, ВЗРОСЛЫЕ и ДЕТСКИЕ.... попробуем начать с этой...
Песню написали Лилия Кнорозова (моя мама) и я - Юлия Оболенская.
Исполняет Наталья Фокина.
ХОЧЕТСЯ ОЦЕНКУ УСЛЫШАТЬ, если вас это не затруднит....
Итак, "ПАМЯТИ ДРУЗЕЙ" :Aga: 
http://narod.ru/disk/14655839000/%D0...(%2B).mp3.html

----------


## МарАНГЕЛ

очень много недочётов в плане звучания (как караоке), а так в принципе направление правильное, если нормально записать - то получится хорошо.. в принципе сам костяк мне понравился..  старайтесь выкладывать в хорошем качестве..:) чтобы можно было оценить, а не вслушиваться.

----------


## ADEKA77

> очень много недочётов в плане звучания (как караоке), а так в принципе направление правильное, если нормально записать - то получится хорошо.. в принципе сам костяк мне понравился..  старайтесь выкладывать в хорошем качестве..:) чтобы можно было оценить, а не вслушиваться.


Спасибо за оценку...
А так лучше?(по качеству?)
"Четырехугольная любовь" 
авторы опять же мы - Лилия Кнорозова, Юлия Оболенская, поет трио "Настоящие мужчины"
http://narod.ru/disk/14660843000/4-%...20%D0%AE..html

----------


## Лев

> А так лучше?(по качеству?)


Милая песенка :Aga:  А где настоящие мужчины?:biggrin:

----------


## ADEKA77

> Спасибо за оценку...
> А так лучше?(по качеству?)
> "Четырехугольная любовь" 
> авторы опять же мы - Лилия Кнорозова, Юлия Оболенская, поет трио "Настоящие мужчины"


Спасибо, ЛЕВ!!!!
Исправляю ошибку http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/14806477

----------


## Лев

> Спасибо, ЛЕВ!!!!
> Исправляю ошибку


Неее... настоящие мужчины поют мужскими голосами:smile:

----------


## ADEKA77

> Неее... настоящие мужчины поют мужскими голосами:smile:


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

ADEKA77,девчёнки - молодцы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Mariy.Steblovsk*,
 По ходу дела(уже тебе об этом писали) не понимаешь, что реклама других форумов не приветствуется на этом форуме - заблокируют. Или создавай свою авторскую страницу на этом форуме... Никому неинтересно скачивать запакованные зипПапки. Всем удобно прослушивать по ссылкам на ресурсы(желательно с плеерами)

----------


## мусяня

*Mariy.Steblovsk*,
Если есть желание открывай свою темку и всё будет нормально.Ссылка удалена.

----------


## Mariy.Steblovsk

> *Mariy.Steblovsk*,
>  По ходу дела(уже тебе об этом писали) не понимаешь, что реклама других форумов не приветствуется на этом форуме - заблокируют. Или создавай свою авторскую страницу на этом форуме... Никому неинтересно скачивать запакованные зипПапки. Всем удобно прослушивать по ссылкам на ресурсы(желательно с плеерами)


ПОХОЖЕ С КУЛЬТУРОЙ ОБЩЕНИЯ НА ЭТОМ ФОРУМЕ НЕ ОЧЕНЬ?!
*ДЛЯ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛОВ* НОТНОЕ ИЗДАНИЕ  НАМНОГО ИНТЕРЕСНЕЕ И ПРАКТИЧНЕЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ТЕМА ОБОЗНАЧИНА "ЛЮБОЙ РЕДАКЦИИ". А 
ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КУДА СЛИТЬ ТАК, ЧТО БЫ НАДОЛГО!

----------


## Лев

> ПОХОЖЕ С КУЛЬТУРОЙ ОБЩЕНИЯ НА ЭТОМ ФОРУМЕ НЕ ОЧЕНЬ?!


О какой культуре речь? По правилам форума кричать большими буквами не рекомендуется. Тебе были сделаны замечания и пояснения. Профессионалов здесь хватает, кстати - в каком редакторе пишешь ноты?
Твой интерес скорее всего удовлетворён будет в "Детском разделе" - там есть музыкальный...

----------


## Лев

> ДЛЯ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛОВ НОТНОЕ ИЗДАНИЕ НАМНОГО ИНТЕРЕСНЕЕ И ПРАКТИЧНЕЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ТЕМА ОБОЗНАЧИНА "ЛЮБОЙ РЕДАКЦИИ".


Тема обознач*Е*на так: 
*"Песни от АВТОРОВ - ждем любой реакции "* Ну, а профессионалы обычно грамотные должны быть не только в профессии, но и в орфографии:wink:

----------

